# Baby Preacher



## kalawine (Oct 13, 2008)

For those of you who might believe that the Pentecostal/Charismatic Movement is "harmless." I've been there and this doesn't surprise me one little bit.

"And a little child will lead them" (to hell perhaps? Or will they (sadly) lead him there?)

[video=youtube;LMzwAEI56-4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMzwAEI56-4[/video]


----------



## Grace Alone (Oct 13, 2008)

That is pretty bizarre, I'll have to say.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 13, 2008)

I've seen it once before. We had a conversation with our children about this kind of behaviour and mimicking due to this video (created a springboard).


----------



## kalawine (Oct 13, 2008)

Grace Alone said:


> That is pretty bizarre, I'll have to say.



Have you ever been a Charismatic/Pentecostal? In one church I used to attend half of the congregation would have thought that this was cute (instead of irreverent and disrespectful to the Lord in the Lord's house) and the other half would have sworn that the baby was "anointed" and had a call on his life. No kidding.


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 13, 2008)

Yep, saw this a while back. Pretty disturbing is right.

"O my people! Their oppressors are children..." ~ Isaiah 3:12


----------



## kalawine (Oct 13, 2008)

Sorry folks... I didn't know I was doing a repeat.


----------



## turmeric (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't know if we've had that one on here before - at first I thought it was a reincarnation of this guy.

[video=youtube;fSdI8ag1k0A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSdI8ag1k0A[/video]


----------



## Grace Alone (Oct 13, 2008)

kalawine said:


> Grace Alone said:
> 
> 
> > That is pretty bizarre, I'll have to say.
> ...



No, my early background was Methodist. We didn't have anything that far out of line!


----------

